# BFD for Buttkicker



## Athomas (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey guys!!

I would like to ask if my BFD1124 can serve as a crossover for my buttkicker??

Basically i would like to limit the frequency going to the buttkicker to say 45hz, can this be done with using one of the channels?

If so would someone be willing to show me how to do this? in lay terms please... :dunno:

I am unsure of which firmware the BFD is, but if this is important for the implementation then i can check if you tell me how.

All the best and thanks in advance for the help,
Andrew:hide:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Basically i would like to limit the frequency going to the buttkicker to say 45hz, can this be done with using one of the channels?


Sure, just use REW to design the low pass.



> I am unsure of which firmware the BFD is


You can just enter the filters by hand into the front panel.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's an example of what you want to do. As you can see, it will take a lot of filters. The result is the green line; the blue is the Target curve you would shoot for. In REW set the Target for desired cut off frequency, then apply and tweak filters to get the filtererd response as close to the target as possible. 







​

Normally this is not the best way to do things. Since filters introduce phase changes, it's hard to say what you'd be ending up with if this were a subwoofer, trying to integrate it with some mains. Fortunately, since we're talking about Buttkickers, this isn't an issue. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Athomas (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Wayne,

Thanks for the reply, I will have a crack at this over the weekend and report back!
cheers 
Andrew


----------

